# Last years pheasant numbers



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Game and Fish Recaps 2001 Pheasant Season (7/11/02)
North Dakota pheasant hunters had a successful 2001 season, as harvest statistics showed a 49 percent increase in the number of birds bagged compared to 2000, according to Lowell Tripp, North Dakota Game and Fish Department upland game bird biologist, Oakes.

Last fall's pheasant harvest was 421,586, up from 283,759 in 2000. "A good reproductive season in 2001 and a 13 percent increase in hunters accounted for the higher harvest," Tripp said.

The 2001 harvest is the highest since 1963, when 490,000 birds were taken.

The number of hunters increased from 67,176 in 2000 to 75,825 last year. The number of resident hunters increased from 52,651 to 53,589, while the number of nonresident hunters increased from 14,525 to 22,236. Birds bagged per hunter increased from 4.22 to 5.46, and the average hunter spent 3.6 days afield.

Counties with the highest percentage of pheasants harvested were Hettinger, 12.9; Stark, 8.3; Burleigh, 7.5; Morton, 7.1; McLean, 7.0; Grant, 5.8; and Emmons, 5.1. Statistics show pheasants were taken in 50 counties last year.

Annual pheasant season statistics, Tripp said, are determined by a mail survey of resident and nonresident hunters.

Wow, look at the increase in hunter and harvest numbers.This has got to be the first time in a long time that there are more pheasant hunters than waterfowl hunters.A 53% increase in NR pheasant hunters.Will more restrictions on them too be far behind if another increase like that occurs.


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

WOW! I knew we were overrun last season, but a 53% increase in a single season is stunning! No wonder there are conflicts between the resident hunters and the commercial interests.

It sure seems that the commercial interests have the upper hand with the politicians right now, but it will be interesting to watch the situation develop this year. According to a report I got from one Hettinger County commercial operator, the pheasant numbers are down this spring due to the drought.


----------

